# First ever "quest". $2!



## jaxbeachrides (May 27, 2015)

Never saw one before. I'll be right on top of this.


----------



## Guido-TheKillerPimp (Jan 4, 2021)

jaxbeachrides said:


> View attachment 647469
> 
> Never saw one before. I'll be right on top of this.


Life changing cash, no doubt!


----------



## Mad_Jack_Flint (Nov 19, 2020)

Hey, it is a dollar added onto two consecutive low paying orders from Hub!


----------



## Hexonxonx (Dec 11, 2019)

We had the same thing last night. In a snowstorm.


----------



## W00dbutcher (Jan 14, 2019)

Can I borrow a dollar.... For ya know...... Gas


----------



## WI_Hedgehog (Aug 16, 2021)

Missions...for those who want to wear a pot on their head and carry an AirSoft...

...cuz it ain't this type:


----------



## Mad_Jack_Flint (Nov 19, 2020)

WI_Hedgehog said:


> Missions...for those who want to wear a pot on their head and carry an AirSoft...
> 
> ...cuz it ain't this type:


I am on a mission from Dara and they call me Joliet Jake!

( I am actually from Joliet!!! But live outside H-Town )


----------



## GREATSMILE1 (Apr 5, 2021)

jaxbeachrides said:


> View attachment 647469
> 
> Never saw one before. I'll be right on top of this.


😂Hell naw!


----------



## bobby747 (Dec 29, 2015)

Go ahead lose money will drive 4 food..


----------



## elelegido (Sep 24, 2014)

jaxbeachrides said:


> View attachment 647469
> 
> Never saw one before. I'll be right on top of this.


2 dollars! Have you thought what you might want to buy with it yet? Make sure you buy yourself something nice!


----------



## Toby2 (Jun 16, 2018)

Wow! I feel blessed with the $3 I’ve been getting


----------



## UberChiefPIT (Apr 13, 2020)

jaxbeachrides said:


> View attachment 647469
> 
> Never saw one before. I'll be right on top of this.


Looks like it’s a 5 hour long CTB, $2 for 2 trips each time, that you can get repeatedly.


----------



## elelegido (Sep 24, 2014)

UberChiefPIT said:


> Looks like it’s a 5 hour long CTB, $2 for 2 trips each time, that you can get repeatedly.


So if you hit 3 trips an hour, you boost your pay by 3 bucks an hour.

Get your Sunday best on, Mavis, we're going to_ Arby's_ tonight!


----------



## Rickos69 (Nov 8, 2018)

elelegido said:


> So if you hit 3 trips an hour, you boost your pay by 3 bucks an hour.
> 
> Get your Sunday best on, Mavis, we're going to_ Arby's_ tonight!


Speaking of Arby's, whats goin on with them?
Are they going under? Or is it just the one in my area?
It is closed more often than open.
It is located in a fast food sanctuary area.
Wendy's
BK
McD
TB
and all sorts of mom and pop diners.
all around it.


----------



## elelegido (Sep 24, 2014)

Rickos69 said:


> Speaking of Arby's, whats goin on with them?
> Are they going under? Or is it just the one in my area?
> It is closed more often than open.
> It is located in a fast food sanctuary area.
> ...


Don't know. Not too many of them around any more.


----------



## W00dbutcher (Jan 14, 2019)




----------



## Alltel77 (Mar 3, 2019)

Pretty much impossible anyways because every other order the restaurant doesn't have any clue about.


----------



## FL_Steve (Dec 17, 2021)

Two US dollars huh? Wow. I remember in the bygone days of last week you could buy a half gallon of gas with that!


----------



## 58756 (May 30, 2016)

jaxbeachrides said:


> View attachment 647469
> 
> Never saw one before. I'll be right on top of this.


Crapdash?


----------



## Trafficat (Dec 19, 2016)

W00dbutcher said:


> Can I borrow a dollar.... For ya know...... Gas


Must be an arsonist. A pint of gas is too small for much else.


----------



## W00dbutcher (Jan 14, 2019)

Trafficat said:


> Must be an arsonist. A pint of gas is too small for much else.


----------

